# Want to buy an intake, suggestions?



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey all!
So after browsing through the forum many threads I decided to just ask here since most of them are pretty old. 
I didn't see/read any advantage of a cold air intake over a short ram (given the turbo heats up the air)

I'm leaning towards a short ram. 

Most people suggest just getting an eBay cheap intake "it's just a pipe and a filter". But the design of it has to be a straight, or at least thats what I've seen on everyones engine bay. 

Anyone has good experiences with eBay intakes and can chime in here? If you could also get me a link to one I'd like to order it asap! Thanks!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've tried just about everything. I went from a BMC CDA intake that came with the car, to running just a large silicone 3" -> 4" adapter, to a 4" Fujita High Flow intake (universal), and now I've just purchased a 4" -> 7" velocity stack and plan to slap one of those ebay HKS foam filter clones over it. (They are just large enough, no other mushroom filters on ebay are large enough. I have links if you want).

Just start right from the beginning and get a velocity stack :thumbup:

Also you are right when it comes to cold air intakes being useless on this platform. It is better to focus on getting the intake/filter as close to the turbo as possible. Ideally, you would want no Turbo Inlet Pipe but we have 4 different lines plumed into ours sadly.

If I ever want to maximize the intake side in the future, I plan on making up a very very short TIP, with the hose connections needed for the car (DV/N75/ and so on) and enough room to slip the maf housing in. The shortest route possible will yield the less restriction, and thus more air going in. However the restriction at least from stock on this platform is the exhaust side of the equation. An exhaust manifold, downpipe, and cat back should be addressed as well keep that in mind.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Of course! Thank you for the elaborate response. Would you be able to provide me the links? Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Well it depends what you want bud? Are you trying to stick with the 3" stock size or size up to 4"? 
3" has more options, brands, and colors. 
For instance, for my 4"->7" V Stack, my color options for the filters are brown, green, or yellow lol


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bellmouth-V...VER-/231635856452?hash=item35ee92ac44&vxp=mtr
This is the one I purchased. Gonna see how it fits/works in a few days


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

What would be the benefit between 3 or 4"? More air? If I'm gonna need adapters and what not I'd rather stick to stock. For now just trying to get some cheap mods. What's a good reputable sellers that sells the pipe and the filter? Should I get a K&N filter? Heard they have more durability / easier to clean /etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

dieGone said:


> What would be the benefit between 3 or 4"? More air? If I'm gonna need adapters and what not I'd rather stick to stock. For now just trying to get some cheap mods. What's a good reputable sellers that sells the pipe and the filter? Should I get a K&N filter? Heard they have more durability / easier to clean /etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The adapters are silicone, and are like $5 shipped on ebay lol. Just search up 3" to 4" silicone adapter :beer:

Also, larger diameter, larger area to pull? 
However I imagine this drops off the larger the diameter gets. I could be wrong on this aspect though.

Overall, I already have the 3" to 4" adapter, I payed $5, I payed $29 for the V stack, and about $18 for the Foam Filter. 

To give you an idea, and I hate to post a honda forum thread, but they documented it very well. 
http://honda-tech.com/acura-integra-type-r-8/bpi-velocity-stack-comparative-dyno-thread-2231492/

Pretty interesting stuff!


Also, I found a diagram of how they are installed, filter goes over the V stack:








Except on this platform, if you went with a 4" ID V stack, you would need an adapter that would look like this (the $5 one I mentioned) instead of that straight black one.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Sounds cheap and great (taking the Honda Dynos in topic). Lol! So I got the link for the velocity stack, I really don't wanna screw the order. You've helped me enough but do you have links to the intake / filter / adapters you bought so I can just get the whole kit  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry I'm a noob and I ask a lot of questions but I'll be answering these questions when new members join haha! It's all about sharing the knowledge! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

dieGone said:


> Sounds cheap and great (taking the Honda Dynos in topic). Lol! So I got the link for the velocity stack, I really don't wanna screw the order. You've helped me enough but do you have links to the intake / filter / adapters you bought so I can just get the whole kit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem lol. And like I said, it depends what you want to do. 3" or 4", what colors etc. etc.
You should be able to find the silicone adapters no problem, and then just type in what color you want (I'm a firm believe in color schemes :laugh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-100mm-Mus...own-/161631724509?hash=item25a20063dd&vxp=mtr
That's the filter, no promises on it fitting the 4" V stack perfectly though, I have yet to receive mine so I'm not sure if that "200mm" diameter is tall enough for certain, should be fine though.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-100mm-Mus...een-/161795234232?hash=item25abbf59b8&vxp=mtr
Green one

Makes me glad to see new members on here! Ask as many questions as you have! :thumbup: I still consider myself a noob hahaha

Edit: This seller is cheaper:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100mm-Inlet...own-/321800060128?hash=item4aecc73ce0&vxp=mtr
Also, it seems these are actual HKS filters by the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for that! Those mushroom filters look kinda funny haha. As for the intake pipe, can I use stock one or do I need an aftermarket one? If I need aftermarket do you happen to know the "length" so it fits flush on the engine bay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

dieGone said:


> Thanks for that! Those mushroom filters look kinda funny haha. As for the intake pipe, can I use stock one or do I need an aftermarket one? If I need aftermarket do you happen to know the "length" so it fits flush on the engine bay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're the most effective kind of filter (foam). Very renowned in the modding community of many cars.

You can use the stock one. The setup will connect to the MAF Housing anyways, not the Turbo Inlet Pipe. 

HOWEVER, you should consider a badger5 or CreationMotorsports 3" Turbo Inlet Pipe while you're at it. These are tremendous. The stock tip decreases in diameter as it goes down to the turbo. These options are a full 3" almost entirely to the turbo. More air, less restriction... you already know how this works :thumbup:
These are expensive though.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-S3-TT-...INTAKE-PIPE-/171952535730?hash=item28092b78b2


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Now I see how it benefits. I'm gonna go with 4" so I'll get the adapters. The filter not sure if I'll go with the mushroom design. Maybe a regular cone. Says the mushroom absorbs the air better, I can always change them back and forth anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

I'll keep an eye on the forums for the inlet pipe. For now I'll do the intake. I also plan on getting a forge 007 after the intake. Should make the car sound pshhhhhhhsweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

dieGone said:


> Now I see how it benefits. I'm gonna go with 4" so I'll get the adapters. The filter not sure if I'll go with the mushroom design. Maybe a regular cone. Says the mushroom absorbs the air better, I can always change them back and forth anyways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The reason I am doing mushroom is it's the only filter I found after a couple hours of searching on ebay that would fit over this massive velocity stack lol.

Also, you may need to trim your Turbo Inlet Pipe (I.E. make it shorter) so there's enough room horizontally to fit all this. This is actually beneficial anyways theoretically.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah the less the air travels the better for the turbo. And you're right the velocity stack is pretty wide. I'll see what are the options and what to do I'll do some more research lol. My friend put a cold air intake on his VW GTI MK5 and it sounds sweet. Not sure if because the air travels for a while in the pipes? I want some cool "noise" to come with the intake but they say short ram are louder anyways? Is that true? Lol I want a similar sound to a BOV because I know we can't run them in our engines but they say an intake with forge 007 DV sounds pretty similar when switching gears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I was Looking into doing a velocity stack and now I have solid info and I wont feel bad buying eBay haha great info Gonzalo, have the P-flo right now but might have to do this soon


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha starting a trend I see! Let's get it boys. Ordering mine tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

dieGone said:


> Yeah the less the air travels the better for the turbo. And you're right the velocity stack is pretty wide. I'll see what are the options and what to do I'll do some more research lol. My friend put a cold air intake on his VW GTI MK5 and it sounds sweet. Not sure if because the air travels for a while in the pipes? I want some cool "noise" to come with the intake but they say short ram are louder anyways? Is that true? Lol I want a similar sound to a BOV because I know we can't run them in our engines but they say an intake with forge 007 DV sounds pretty similar when switching gears.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest this http://www.ftdmotorsports.com/?product=madmax-dv-kit instead of a Forge. The Forge is a piston style DV that needs service regularly (I've heard as little as 3-4k miles between services) This is a product made by a fellow TT owner and it is just like the tock DV so it is a diaphragm style except bigger and all metal. Read the info on the link, I just bought one because my APR R1 melted on me.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

So madmax doesn't need service? Yeah I'm familiar with the 007 and changing springs. Never saw this one before though, looks pretty solid. I've also heard it's better to relocate the DV in a colder area on the bay. My top choice was the 007 but now I have to research this one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> I suggest this http://www.ftdmotorsports.com/?product=madmax-dv-kit instead of a Forge. The Forge is a piston style DV that needs service regularly (I've heard as little as 3-4k miles between services) This is a product made by a fellow TT owner and it is just like the tock DV so it is a diaphragm style except bigger and all metal. Read the info on the link, I just bought one because my APR R1 melted on me.


:thumbup: +1 to this OP. Those Madmax diverter valves when mounted properly are unbeatable (Max will understand what I'm referring too :laugh


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> They're the most effective kind of filter (foam). Very renowned in the modding community of many cars.
> 
> You can use the stock one. The setup will connect to the MAF Housing anyways, not the Turbo Inlet Pipe.
> 
> ...


Turbo Inlet Pipe was probably the worst thing I've ever done in my life. 3 car guys, 8 hours.... :banghead: but the benefits are worth it I'm glad I did mine found mine local for $50 too!


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> Turbo Inlet Pipe was probably the worst thing I've ever done in my life. 3 car guys, 8 hours.... :banghead: but the benefits are worth it I'm glad I did mine found mine local for $50 too!


Is it that hard to install??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> Turbo Inlet Pipe was probably the worst thing I've ever done in my life. 3 car guys, 8 hours.... :banghead: but the benefits are worth it I'm glad I did mine found mine local for $50 too!


LOL what!?!
I did my own, no guide, by myself lol.
I literally just took a pocket knife to it and tore it up (stock one). Took me a total of 3 hours lol.


I also want to add since Badger just brought up a good point in a pm, to fit the v stack into the filter, I'm imagining you're going to have to remove the black 'cage' on the filter, seen @ 1:50 in this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMwpFOsAiPA

Or cut it for a snug fit. This is all speculation since I haven't gotten my hands on it yet. Just thought you all should be aware


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

dieGone said:


> Is it that hard to install??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just once you get to taking it off the turbo you know you're so close and the amount of frustration it caused me made it take longer lol. Half of it was beat it with an exacto knife and swear. Putting the new one in takes all of 10 minutes.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha lots of good info on here. The madmax seems promising. Supposedly crazy fast recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

dieGone said:


> Haha lots of good info on here. The madmax seems promising. Supposedly crazy fast recovery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats why I bought it haha nothing beats this DV


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1022_1220_1332 Vibrant is a little more expensive but name brand. They also have a catalog of filters to fit but you can probably just get one from eBay, then the coupler from eBay and boom, awesome intake.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Think I found what I need. 

First for the V-Stack, 4" pipe and works with 6" filters.
http://www.amazon.com/Spectre-Performance-9604-Velocity-Adapter/dp/B004AJ18KI

Then the 6" cone filter:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007ZDQUPE/ref=pd_aw_sim_263_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0XKD6CVR3CQF9JWH1D2D

Then the 4" to 3" reducer:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002D...ch+reducer&dpPl=1&dpID=41M9n02hsTL&ref=plSrch

That should be everything right? Make sure it comes with clamps and blah blah? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I would look at getting a K&N if you can find one cheap or a Neuspeed filter other wise that's fine and look around for a thicker velocity stack more like Gonzalos I think that is where you will see the performance benefits

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Problem is the thicker the stack the harder to find a filter that fits haha. The biggest filter I found so far is 6". Unless I go with the mushroom one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

4" is overkill on the OEM K04, but get whatever you want. I just picked up Max's old Badger5 TIP, and did a preinstall MAF log on a standard silicone TIP on the way to work. My intake is a 3" velocity stack and 6" filter on the MAF. I'll be posting the before and after log comparison in a day or two after I install the Badger TIP.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Thx for the input @20v master. Just found a 7" cone filter K&N. So I guess I can run a bigger v-stack. In case I go BT in the future I could prob use the same setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

So Gonzalo's VStack:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/231635856452 

And this filter:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/400894989346 

That would work correct? Pls let me know before I buy!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd try and use this filter it's shorter and will fit better probably, the other one is very long http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=121750945463&alt=web 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

dieGone said:


> Thx for the input @20v master. Just found a 7" cone filter K&N. So I guess I can run a bigger v-stack. In case I go BT in the future I could prob use the same setup.


I made over 500whp with a 3" stack and 6" K&N. At that flow rate, maybe a 3.5" stack would have offered a slight gain, but having the biggest filter you can fit won't win you any races or get you laid.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

20v master said:


> I made over 500whp with a 3" stack and 6" K&N. At that flow rate, maybe a 3.5" stack would have offered a slight gain, but having the biggest filter you can fit won't win you any races or get you laid.


This is just a fun idea to maybe gain better airflow and a few HP no need to get sassy lol 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> I'd try and use this filter it's shorter and will fit better probably, the other one is very long http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=121750945463&alt=web
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I looked at that before but I thought it was for. 5" inlet lol now I see its 7" as well. This will probably be better even tho it says the height is still 7" in the description. The other filter seems huge (the one I posted)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

dieGone said:


> I looked at that before but I thought it was for. 5" inlet lol now I see its 7" as well. This will probably be better even tho it says the height is still 7" in the description. The other filter seems huge (the one I posted)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I would try to find one of the shorter filters because there really isn't that much room and you don't want a squished filter 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

20v master said:


> I made over 500whp with a 3" stack and 6" K&N. At that flow rate, maybe a 3.5" stack would have offered a slight gain, but having the biggest filter you can fit won't win you any races or get you laid.


I don't really go for size. It's just to get a 4" velocity stack only a few filters fit. Why restrict air to 3" when I can start off with 4" and then any upgrades I do will be accommodated with the highest air flow possible. Rather buy the right parts once instead of buying a 3" to upgrade next year and take a loss on my money selling my old parts. 

It could be also possible that 4" doesn't show any improvement over 3". But when it comes to air I think bigger is better, it's science.

Think of it as when you're having a smoothie with a thick straw over a thin straw. I tried both at Dunkin donuts and the thin straw requires harder sucking for the liquid to travel meanwhile thicker straw delivers all the amount you'd like with minimum effort. Haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

They actually messed up the eBay listing. The shorter filter wouldn't fit with Gonzalo's velocity stack (7" inlet) I have to get the huge 7" long one. I'm gonna have to take some measurements in the engine bay before ordering this. I'd prefer a cone over a mushroom design. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Same here lol yeah I read it like 8 times and none of the numbers matched up sorry about that, and I looked on summit racing. There's another short filter with a 7in inlet and it's 6in long but 10+in wide so it's pretty awkward that vibrant one is the only one that will fit 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

dieGone said:


> But when it comes to air I think bigger is better, it's science.
> 
> Think of it as when you're having a smoothie with a thick straw over a thin straw. I tried both at Dunkin donuts and the thin straw requires harder sucking for the liquid to travel meanwhile thicker straw delivers all the amount you'd like with minimum effort. Haha!


Really? Where'd you study fluid dynamics? Did you also try to suck up your smoothie with a 3" pipe? How do you think that would work out? There becomes a trade off of flow vs velocity. Sure the huge filters and stacks you're talking about will flow more ultimately, but your turbo and motor can't suddenly pull beyond their limits because you've removed a restriction. Do what you want, but you're doing exactly what you said above, assuming bigger is always better.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

20v master said:


> Really? Where'd you study fluid dynamics? Did you also try to suck up your smoothie with a 3" pipe? How do you think that would work out? There becomes a trade off of flow vs velocity. Sure the huge filters and stacks you're talking about will flow more ultimately, but your turbo and motor can't suddenly pull beyond their limits because you've removed a restriction. Do what you want, but you're doing exactly what you said above, assuming bigger is always better.


Nobody said you were wrong and it's not your money or your car. It's just an intake. More airflow can't hurt, will it give you more power? Maybe not but it's a turbo car, more air is never bad. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Badgerfetus said:


> Nobody said you were wrong and it's not your money or your car. It's just an intake. More airflow can't hurt, will it give you more power? Maybe not but it's a turbo car, more air is never bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


You're right. You should run a 7" exhaust too. Bigger is better, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

20v master said:


> You're right. You should run a 7" exhaust too. Bigger is better, and that's all that matters.


You like to run your 7" mouth lol calm down 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Lol that escalated quickly. 

Anyways back to topic. Look what I found: 










That's basically a setup with a 3" velocity stack and a 6" K&N cone. They made a whole kit plug and play and sell it for $330!

Here's the link: http://www.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-TT-225-High-Flow-Intake-System_p_381.html
Quoting directly from the listing "our high-flow intake added *14 hp* and* 8 lb/ft* of torque to the wheels!"

Glad I asked before I bought the intake, I would've gone with the typical small cone K&N. Now I definitely want to run this setup! 

I guess the only concern now is making sure it fits if I go with 4" and 7" cone. The engine bay looks pretty tight with the 6" but looks like it has enough room for an extra inch


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol I have their exhaust, their parts are super high quality I think that $300+ for that is a tad much especially since the heat shield apparently takes away power according to MadMax 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Badgerfetus said:


> You like to run your 7" mouth lol calm down
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk












And you like to buy stuff you don't need. Enjoy! 



Badgerfetus said:


> Lol I have their exhaust, their parts are super high quality I think that $300+ for that is a tad much especially since the heat shield apparently takes away power according to MadMax
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No, he never said it takes away. He just said you're better off without it, aka it doesn't do anything to benefit you. And that was in a thread about Pflow intakes, not the 42DD. That said, the 42DD piece is nice, but the most expensive option out there and doesn't have any performance benefit over the ebay Vstacks and the filter is the same 6" K&N.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah u can just buy the $30 VStack and the $50-60 K&N filter and u have the same setup for $230 cheaper lol.

What do you guys think risk it and go with 4" and 7" filter or just go with 3" and 6" guaranteed fit. I like risks though ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd say 4" and 7" just to make 20v over here mad lmao but 3" and 6" is 100% going to fit so that's probably fine. As long as you use a velocity stack to get the airflow were talking about then you're good 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha! Thanks so much guys. Anyone here familiar with ECU chips? I was really going for APR because they're 3 miles away from me. But I heard its good if you plan on staying with them and using their parts. Other members swear by Unitronic. I'll prob stay on stock k04 for a long time before I decide on the BT. So what's the best chip/tune I could do? For now I really wanna do the intake, DV and chip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

dieGone said:


> Haha! Thanks so much guys. Anyone here familiar with ECU chips? I was really going for APR because they're 3 miles away from me. But I heard its good if you plan on staying with them and using their parts. Other members swear by Unitronic. I'll prob stay on stock k04 for a long time before I decide on the BT. So what's the best chip/tune I could do? For now I really wanna do the intake, DV and chip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest GTS. He's our forum sponsor and my car feels awesome with his tune. If you're looking to just go stage 2 you will also need a downpipe at the minimum, full 3" turbo back would be worth it though, and possibly a 4bar FPR ($50) if you go GTS. I would also recommend for stage 1&2 going and getting 1 step cooler spark plugs and running a different oil 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> I suggest GTS. He's our forum sponsor and my car feels awesome with his tune. If you're looking to just go stage 2 you will also need a downpipe at the minimum, full 3" turbo back would be worth it though, and possibly a 4bar FPR ($50) if you go GTS. I would also recommend for stage 1&2 going and getting 1 step cooler spark plugs and running a different oil
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Definitely going stage 2! How do exhausts compare like turbo-back, catback, etc? What would be the best sounding / best performance exhaust? I don't mind going loud but I have to do an emissions test every 2 years in the state of CT. I could put stock parts back on if needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Turbo back is a full exhaust that includes the down pipe. The cat back is just that, everything from the catalytic converters back. Downpipes are where power is made. You can buy catted ones so you can pass emissions. I like my 42DraftDesigns turbo back. They utilize MagnaFlow mufflers and stuff, but their quality is superior to other companies 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

https://youtu.be/ePQInBPor-8 here is my exhaust video 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> https://youtu.be/ePQInBPor-8 here is my exhaust video
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Holy f*** that was sexy! You spit flames too?! Goals right there. Sounds amazing man congrats. You're on stock turbo too? What's this exact setup? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

When you get a chance, view my profile or just look at this thread on a computer my signature is all my mods but yeah this is just a stage 2 car nothing special. I appreciate the compliments man haha 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> When you get a chance, view my profile or just look at this thread on a computer my signature is all my mods but yeah this is just a stage 2 car nothing special. I appreciate the compliments man haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I wouldn't want more than that, it's my daily but I want it to be fun. Just looked up the whole exhaust is $1,275 not bad. 

Can't see your sig on the tapatalk app but I'll check once I get to a computer. Little by little gonna save some money over winter and finish my build by next summer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah that's why I stopped it's my daily too haha but something like a velocity stack and other random bits for power are just fun to me. And yeah the exhaust really is on the expensive side. Wait till black Friday that's when I bought mine. Mine is not stainless unfortunately :/ but it's okay I don't live up north anymore so it won't rust or anything that bad. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> 4" is overkill on the OEM K04, but get whatever you want. I just picked up Max's old Badger5 TIP, and did a preinstall MAF log on a standard silicone TIP on the way to work. My intake is a 3" velocity stack and 6" filter on the MAF. I'll be posting the before and after log comparison in a day or two after I install the Badger TIP.


While I completely agree, it is better for future proofing, in case any one ever goes hybrid/BT. Not to mention the price difference is marginal at best. 


Also, I figured as much regarding your other post, there has to be a point where there is too much open air for there to be any more gains I.E. a 9" OD for instance. 

Lastly, please post those dyno graphs of the gains you made, ESPECIALLY with the specific V-Stack you used. V-Stacks are very delicate when it comes to certain engines, and some styles work better than others as this depends on a variety of factors regarding the engine, manifold sizes etc. etc. So curious as to what you used and the style it has.

Also, I would avoid those velocity stacks with lips in the center, like that vibrant performance one. That negates the whole point of a V-Stack. You want un-disrupted, free flowing air, not a lip where it essentially becomes a slightly more improved version of what you started. :thumbdown:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> Yeah that's why I stopped it's my daily too haha but something like a velocity stack and other random bits for power are just fun to me. And yeah the exhaust really is on the expensive side. Wait till black Friday that's when I bought mine. Mine is not stainless unfortunately :/ but it's okay I don't live up north anymore so it won't rust or anything that bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Good catch, I'll be needing that given I'm in CT/NY with harsh winters. I'll definitely keep an eye for deals around here. If I can get used parts in good condition I'll go that route too. It'll feel like less of a toll if I get the down pipe, then the rest of the pieces instead of dropping 1 grand straight. For now I'll do the intake and maybe the DV in a couple of weeks. 

Is there like a friendship button on this forum? Haha gonna have to PM if I have questions! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

dieGone said:


> I wouldn't want more than that, it's my daily but I want it to be fun. Just looked up the whole exhaust is $1,275 not bad.
> 
> Can't see your sig on the tapatalk app but I'll check once I get to a computer. Little by little gonna save some money over winter and finish my build by next summer!
> 
> ...


I always recommend fabricating a custom exhaust. It's very cheap and can be made to whatever you want. (Straight pipes, small muffler welded in, cut outs welded in, blah blah.)
I have a relentless 3" downpipe no cat, and the blue flame 2.75" cat back except everything from the muffler back was removed and replaced with straight pipes going to 3" tips :thumbup:

As 20v pointed out, whether you get a 3" -> 6" or a 4" -> 7", the choke point won't be the intake side anyways, so you'll be fine regardless. Maybe a marginal difference between power at best with the 4" being slightly more.


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

+1 to gonzalo and yeah there is a add a friend thing, but you can pm anyone no matter what, you can always pm me if you have questions 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I always recommend fabricating a custom exhaust. It's very cheap and can be made to whatever you want. (Straight pipes, small muffler welded in, cut outs welded in, blah blah.)
> I have a relentless 3" downpipe no cat, and the blue flame 2.75" cat back except everything from the muffler back was removed and replaced with straight pipes going to 3" tips :thumbup:
> 
> As 20v pointed out, whether you get a 3" -> 6" or a 4" -> 7", the choke point won't be the intake side anyways, so you'll be fine regardless. Maybe a marginal difference between power at best with the 4" being slightly more.


Yeah I'm not worried about power gains from an intake lol. The price isn't much of a difference between 3 or 4 so rather go bigger if it offers a benefit. 

Where do you get custom exhausts made? Like any exhaust shop? 

Btw with the 3" turbo back you get a CEL right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Only if you get catless and yeah just your local exhaust shop

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> Only if you get catless and yeah just your local exhaust shop
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Your setup is catless?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, one of the perks of living in FL no emissions haha

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Lucky man! Haha whatever I'll just remove cats and keep them for when I need to pass emissions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

For the intake 4" to 3" adapter it says in the description "Not for use with turbocharged/supercharged engines" any idea why? Do I need a special one?

This is the one I'm looking at:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191678212461 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

You don't want to be installing a downpipe once a year lol 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

And I'd say that one is fine, vibrant is a good company with quality parts it'll work fine. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> You don't want to be installing a downpipe once a year lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


In CT it's emissions every 2 years so I'll prob be alright haha! Alright let me order these parts. In regards to spitting flames is that just an exhaust + tune that makes it happen? 

I ask because some people runs meth injection and wot boxes that usually make that happen. Not sure about this platform since I'm new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Catless+GTS Stage 2 with antilag. Antilag costs an extra $50 but for the ****s and giggles it's worth it 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Badgerfetus said:


> Catless+GTS Stage 2 with antilag. Antilag costs an extra $50 but for the ****s and giggles it's worth it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Def worth it! Haha what about launch control? My TT doesn't have the ESP button I read online these models are "lucky" because even with ESP you couldn't turn off the traction control fully off. Does that mean my model has traction off the whole time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Any exhaust shop that is half decent should be able to. Look up shops and reviews.

Also, I have no CEL on mine, I have no cat. You keep the O2 sensor plugged in but off the pipe, and Gonzo codes out the CEL :thumbup:


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Uhhh I'm not sure lol, my launch control is demonstrated in the video, but I didn't launch it. It's a free add on. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

dieGone said:


> Def worth it! Haha what about launch control? My TT doesn't have the ESP button I read online these models are "lucky" because even with ESP you couldn't turn off the traction control fully off. Does that mean my model has traction off the whole time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming then your car is pre 2001? 
Yes, you have an unmolested pure TT that was never harmed by the hands of Audi :thumbup:
You have no ESP, and for the record you can code the ESP off the car completely (done through VCDS and very easy). One of the best things i've done to the car.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah it is exactly a 2001 but I assume early production. It's only got 86k miles. It's getting the timing belt / tensioner / water pump and others done tomorrow at the shop. I already plugged in the VagCom to get the windows to come down with holding the remote lock/unlock. Love it so far! 

Great to know I can mess with my traction as well! Haha 

As for the anti lag, basically it makes the engine run richer. Wouldn't a BOV cause the same effect? Prob a stupid question lol but work is slow at the moment this keeps me entertained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

This thread got juicy quickly -- should pop-in more often to moderate the drama. :laugh:

Let's start with intakes. So far, I have tried and used the following: Stock, stock with "performance" panel filter with holes drilled in the box, Neuspeed P-flo, P-flow without shield, shielded box with cone filter (modshack), custom large box with large cone filter, sealed box with large filter and fresh feed, 42 Draft Designs, 42 Draft Designs without shield, custom mushroom filter with velocity stack, Custom mushroom filter right on the turbo inlet (I probably forgot some combo and didn't mention some setup variation with my intake journey). 

This is what I gathered from all this, run the most open/unrestricted filter you can put your hand on -- filters are very restricting buggers, the more surface area, the less pressure drop you will have through them. Velocity Stacks help, TIP size help even more. The larger the air volume that the induction system can hold (TIP+Maf+filter), the more air reserve there will be for the turbo to draw air from (very dynamic system). Filtering media are not created equal in terms of flow. An oil-based cone filter with a larger footprint than a foam type mushroom filter will flow a lot less due to the difference in filtering media. 

My recommendation? Build your own if you're handy, know what to look for, and don't mind the home made look. Otherwise, save and buy the 42DD intake. I ran mine without the shield to prevent blockage of natural airflow that happens when the car is in motion. This system is the best you can buy, large V-stack, large filter, O-ring seals that prevents flow disruption that is inevitable with silicone joints. 

As for the discussion earlier about the ideal V-stack size/ID. The MAF housing is the choke point. There is no point running a 4" v-stack and filter if you're necking it down to 2.75" mid-way at the MAF. I ran a 4" setup with a V-stack and mushroom filter, but there was no MAF to disrupt the flow, and I don't think it gave me much over say a 3.5" setup (closer to the the 80mm ID of the badger5 TIP. I guess Adam is right that bigger is not always better, but IMO if you could build a 4" setup all the way from filter all the way down to a neckdown at the compressor mouth, it will beat a 3" setup. Why do I say that? Most people underestimate how hard compressors (even our peanut ones) are sucking air while boosting. I have gained up to 3 psi of boost by swapping setup, that's 3 psi of pressure loss through a 2 ft long induction system. Although I agree that there is a point of diminishing return, where there won't be any flow improvement, just a loss in velocity; 3" is not that threshold for our k04 compressor.



Intake ADD:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for that long response! Is that a 3" and 6" filter on your setup? Looks pretty tight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

dieGone said:


> Is that a 3" and 6" filter on your setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which one?


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Which one?


The picture with the huge cone filter that looks like K&N? 

Also based on experience you think i should go with the 4" and 7" filter and 4 to 3" adapter? Like you said in the future I'll be upgrading TIP and other parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

dieGone said:


> The picture with the huge cone filter that looks like K&N?
> 
> Also based on experience you think i should go with the 4" and 7" filter and 4 to 3" adapter? Like you said in the future I'll be upgrading TIP and other parts.
> 
> ...


That's the 42 Draft Designs intake system, I just ran mine without the shield because back to back test showed an airflow improvement with the shield off. The 6" ID filter bolts over a 6" OD/3" ID velocity stack. 

You should just get the largest filter you can fit over the largest V-stack you can find with a 3" ID. Having the 4" to 3" adapter right before the MAF is a bad idea. The V-stack working hard to pull uniform air in and you disrupt all of that work by adding a transition in the worst possible place (MAF sensors do not do well with turbulence).


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

I understand now. Great to know. I'll see how it goes with Gonzalo's setup and see if it works well for him before I jump on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

So realistically for a street setup you'd want a badger 5 tip, modshack maf, then a real 3" vstack with a large unrestricted filter? And I guess I'll take my heat shield off my pflo today lol 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Badgerfetus said:


> So realistically for a street setup you'd want a badger 5 tip, modshack maf, then a real 3" vstack with a large unrestricted filter? And I guess I'll take my heat shield off my pflo today lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No, bigger is better, it's science. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgerfetus said:


> So realistically for a street setup you'd want a badger 5 tip, modshack maf, then a real 3" vstack with a large unrestricted filter? And I guess I'll take my heat shield off my pflo today lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Yeah, 80 mm TIP, 3" ID MAF (some vag housing like some S4 are 3" ID, so it doesn't have to be anything exotic), and large unrestricted filter over a V-stack. That would be IMO the blueprint for an ideal street setup. E.g. a 42 DD intake, S4 3" ID housing with stock sensor, B5 TIP. :beer:


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not even the one who said that  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yeah, 80 mm TIP, 3" ID MAF (some vag housing like some S4 are 3" ID, so it doesn't have to be anything exotic), and large unrestricted filter over a V-stack. That would be IMO the blueprint for an ideal street setup. E.g. a 42 DD intake, S4 3" ID housing with stock sensor, B5
> So even without a badger 5 tip would a 3" maf and velocity stack with filter work? I already have a samco
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgerfetus said:


> Really a stock B5 tip? That's awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


B5 as in Badger5 80mm TIP. Not the B5 chassis...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgerfetus said:


> So even without a badger 5 tip would a 3" maf and velocity stack with filter work? I already have a samco
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Works? Yes! Even the stock components work, but you're giving up some valuable G/s by settling for a standard Samco silicone tip over the larger Badger5 one. The same way the Samco offers a sizable improvement over the stock piece, the B5 offers the same advantage over the Samco one.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Works? Yes! Even the stock components work, but you're giving up some valuable G/s by settling for a standard Samco silicone tip over the larger Badger5 one. The same way the Samco offers a sizable improvement over the stock piece, the B5 offers the same advantage over the Samco one.


Once I replace that master cylinder grommet, I'll have the comparison graph from Samco to Badger5. Hopefully I can post it in the AM.


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Whenever I upgrade my TIP you guys recommend the Badger5 80mm correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

20v master said:


> Once I replace that master cylinder grommet, I'll have the comparison graph from Samco to Badger5. Hopefully I can post it in the AM.


Great I'd love to see the gains, did you pick up the V2.2 or 3? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

dieGone said:


> Whenever I upgrade my TIP you guys recommend the Badger5 80mm correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, unless you can find one cheap. I found my samco used locally for $50 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Once I replace that master cylinder grommet, I'll have the comparison graph from Samco to Badger5. Hopefully I can post it in the AM.


Like! 



dieGone said:


> Whenever I upgrade my TIP you guys recommend the Badger5 80mm correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they are upgrades over the upgraded ones like Samco or Forge!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You should just get the largest filter you can fit over the largest V-stack you can find with a 3" ID. Having the 4" to 3" adapter right before the MAF is a bad idea. The V-stack working hard to pull uniform air in and you disrupt all of that work by adding a transition in the worst possible place (MAF sensors do not do well with turbulence).


Is it really that bad of an idea? I currently already have a 3" to 4" adapter before the MAF because my Cone filter is 4", I saw gains going from 3" to 4" (nothing crazy) when logging the G/s being pulled through the MAF.

Also, at higher RPMs when the K04 is pulling in a ton of air (I agree with you btw, these things can pull way more in than people give them credit for), wouldn't a 4" system still be pulling in more G/s with an Adapter over a 3" system that is flowing uniform? 

That would be a great experiment to try, I may just pick up a cheap 3" V Stack and test it out. I don't see the adapter being that much of a problem honestly.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Also doesn't fitting a larger MAF housing mess with the MAF readings? Since it is calibrated for the 2.75" OEM one? At least that's what I've read a couple times 

Edit: If the MAF housing being increased does not in fact cause problems, then would fitting a 4" housing be the solution then?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-OD-102mm-...oda-/261845168887?hash=item3cf73032f7&vxp=mtr


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You have to adjust fueling to match the MAF cross sectional area change. On my AMU, I'm using an AWP ECU, which calls for a smaller MAF, but I'm using the AWP sensor in the AMU housing with 630cc injectors, an adjustable FPR, and Lemmiwinks tweaks. The ECU can adjust slightly, but depends on how big you're changing the MAF, go by percentage of area change.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> You have to adjust fueling to match the MAF cross sectional area change. On my AMU, I'm using an AWP ECU, which calls for a smaller MAF, but I'm using the AWP sensor in the AMU housing with 630cc injectors, an adjustable FPR, and Lemmiwinks tweaks. The ECU can adjust slightly, but depends on how big you're changing the MAF, go by percentage of area change.


Figured as much. So 4" MAF housing would just be way to big and throw the readings off tremendously. 
Well I guess now all that's left is to see how the 4" V Stack performs and then pick up a 3" one and compare the results. 

I could probably get away with an S4 maf housing, running GTS Stage 2 base tune with some fuel tweaks and timing, so I already have the added fuel pressure correct? I could always fine tune with lemmiwinks anyways.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Is it really that bad of an idea? I currently already have a 3" to 4" adapter before the MAF because my Cone filter is 4", I saw gains going from 3" to 4" (nothing crazy) when logging the G/s being pulled through the MAF.
> 
> Also, at higher RPMs when the K04 is pulling in a ton of air (I agree with you btw, these things can pull way more in than people give them credit for), wouldn't a 4" system still be pulling in more G/s with an Adapter over a 3" system that is flowing uniform?
> 
> That would be a great experiment to try, I may just pick up a cheap 3" V Stack and test it out. I don't see the adapter being that much of a problem honestly.


Again, MAF sensors do not like turbulent air. That's why you have the restricting mesh thingy inside the Maf housing -- they are flow straighteners to help reduce air turbulence around the sensor (I usualy take mine off to improve flow, but use a V-stacked filter at least 6" away from the Maf housing). Adding a transition right before the MAF housing is a sure away to have some turbulence that could have been avoided. 3" all the way makes more sense in your case. 

Now if you wanted to build a 4" induction with a 4" MAF housing like you linked, it's a different story. But on the small MAF housing you run now, there is no point IMO.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Going to a true 3"ID housing is ~19% increase in area. The ECU can adjust +/-25%, but that doesn't leave you much headroom. If you are at 3 bar fuel pressure, going to 4 bar is ~16% more fuel flow. If your ECU is tuned for 4 bar, you'd have to make up the difference with Lemmiwinks/adaptation channels. Like Max said, the key is to have straight flow through the MAF for accuracy.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Figured as much. So 4" MAF housing would just be way to big and throw the readings off tremendously.
> Well I guess now all that's left is to see how the 4" V Stack performs and then pick up a 3" one and compare the results.
> 
> I could probably get away with an S4 maf housing, running GTS Stage 2 base tune with some fuel tweaks and timing, so I already have the added fuel pressure correct? I could always fine tune with lemmiwinks anyways.


Like Adam said, the maf readings will be scaled down, but that can always be tuned with tweaking the maf scaling offset in the tune, or bump-tweak the fueling to proportionally balance the increase in cross section. Bigger injectors with an adjustable FPR and could bring a 5" housing into ecu adaptation range if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Again, MAF sensors do not like turbulent air. That's why you have the restricting mesh thingy inside the Maf housing -- they are flow straighteners to help reduce air turbulence around the sensor (I usualy take mine off to improve flow, but use a V-stacked filter at least 6" away from the Maf housing). Adding a transition right before the MAF housing is a sure away to have some turbulence that could have been avoided. 3" all the way makes more sense in your case.
> 
> Now if you wanted to build a 4" induction with a 4" MAF housing like you linked, it's a different story. But on the small MAF housing you run now, there is no point IMO.


Okay gotcha guys now. Thanks for all the clarification. 

I'll see how the whole thing plays out, I've already got all the parts ordered, if anything I'll just return them. However you make a great point about the transition being too close to the maf, It's also a small adapter so that kind of transition in such a limited space is bound to cause turbulence. 

While I don't have any pictures of my current setup, I actually trimmed down my current 3" to 4" adapter right to the point where you have to squeeze it over the filter. It measures out a little under 3.5" from where I trimmed it. Essentially a less obstructive jump than 4" to 3" as the air enters the MAF. I could also try smoothing out the inner edges of the adapter as sort of a mock silicone V-Stack essentially making the air flow better. All of this is just for the name of science and data, as it stands you guys are right, 3" true system all the way, but since I have the parts why not experiment a little to see if I can get better gains out of a 4" V Stack. 

1 final question Max, if I was to attempt a 4" induction pipe, I would need a 2" to 4" adapter and then run a 4" silicone hose long enough to fit the 4 bungs and connect to the MAF housing and that's it right? Would it even be worth my time trying something like this as far as power gains go?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> 1 final question Max, if I was to attempt a 4" induction pipe, I would need a 2" to 4" adapter and then run a 4" silicone hose long enough to fit the 4 bungs and connect to the MAF housing and that's it right? Would it even be worth my time trying something like this as far as power gains go?



After installing the Badger5 TIP last night, where do you plan on relocating the turbo to to allow this 4" silicone straight section to fit onto said 2" to 4" adapter? :laugh:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Wait Marcus_Aurelius is Max? The same that made the MadMax DV's??? Haha just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

dieGone said:


> Wait Marcus_Aurelius is Max? The same that made the MadMax DV's??? Haha just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes hahaha 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

dieGone said:


> Wait Marcus_Aurelius is Max? The same that made the MadMax DV's??? Haha just curious












If you hang out long enough, you'll get banned and have to change your name too. :laugh:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha! Nice to meet you man. Everyone always talks about you. And yes, I'm new just bought my 225QC 2 weeks ago =D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> After installing the Badger5 TIP last night, where do you plan on relocating the turbo to to allow this 4" silicone straight section to fit onto said 2" to 4" adapter? :laugh:


It'll be a snug fit! But do-able. I doubt I'd go that route honestly anyways. Maybe in a year or so when I get bored and want to chase numbers


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgerfetus said:


> Yes hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk





20v master said:


> If you hang out long enough, you'll get banned and have to change your name too. :laugh:





dieGone said:


> Haha! Nice to meet you man. Everyone always talks about you. And yes, I'm new just bought my 225QC 2 weeks ago =D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't listen to them, I have no affiliation with this madmax guy.  They have been spreading rumors about me from the day I started posting on the forum. Welcome, and stick around! :beer:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Don't listen to them, I have no affiliation with this madmax guy.  They have been spreading rumors about me from the day I started posting on the forum. Welcome, and stick around! :beer:


Definitely! Love this car already. I will be picking up one MadMax DV like next week as recommended by everyone in here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

dieGone said:


> Definitely! Love this car already. I will be picking up one MadMax DV like next week as recommended by everyone in here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me for my contact info, and I will take care of you! :beer:


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> PM me for my contact info, and I will take care of you! :beer:


Get mine in first :laugh:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

dieGone said:


> Wait Marcus_Aurelius is Max? The same that made the MadMax DV's??? Haha just curious


These guys are playing with you bud... if you want to know something about this Madmax fella, you need to speak to an underground cat called The_RoadWarrior.

Don't let this Marcus guy fool with you


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

Haha! Btw guys I forgot to ask! I'll most likely do the 3" and 6" VStack combo to make sure it fits. I have to buy the 6" filter, the VStack and I'll also need a 3" to 3" silicone connector to attach the VStack to the MAF sensor correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgerfetus said:


> Get mine in first :laugh:


You're already in, and at the top of the list! 



All_Euro said:


> These guys are playing with you bud... if you want to know something about this Madmax fella, you need to speak to an underground cat called The_RoadWarrior.
> 
> Don't let this Marcus guy fool with you


I heard that The_RoadWarrior was not real, rather a robot invented by VMG to replace the void they created by the madmax ban. That kind of average post and PM received/answered per day could not be possible by a mortal. :bs:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just wanted to update, I received the 4" bellmouth v-stack. Man is the finish nice, no lip going inward like the Vibrant performance one that was listed here btw.
I've decided if I'm going to test the 4" v-stack to a 3", I'm going to get as close to perfection on the 4" system, that means none of those short adapter that will cause interference with the airflow as Max showed me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vibrant-127...ash=item2ca0e9696d:g:tmwAAOSw0JpV47OW&vxp=mtr
I came across this adapter, ironically manufactured by Vibrant :laugh:, it's 3" long and takes a very small angle going from 4" to 3", it seems more progressive versus the cheap ebay ones that go 4" to 3" in such a short length. 

I'll be sure to post up my numbers once I get this adapter in. :thumbup:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

I finished my intake install, if anyone's interested here's how it came out. I decided to go with 6" VStack and 6" K&N filter, used a 3" to 3" silicone coupler. There is definitely enough room for maybe a 7" VStack and 7" Filter but I'm happy with my setup! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ Well Done!!!


----------

